# NISMO Titanium Strutbar Oldschool



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

Looking for a old titanium Strutbar with Old or Mid Logo for R33 / R34.

Send me a Private massage 

Will pay a good Money for it
















Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

eBay is always worth a try - usually a handful on there at any one time


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

What is your budget? There's one on Yahoo JP auction currently with £6k bid on it..


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

they are 10k usd + and ebay hasnt had listings for a year. jp yahoo auctions is difficult because local buyers often enter direct negotiations and the auction ends early. They also rarely appear on yahoo. maybe 1 every 3 or 4 months now.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Not NISMO buy way cheaper than what your looking for









875121001 MINE'S チタン タワーバー スカイライ... - ヤフオク!


適合車種メーカーニッサン車種スカイライン GT-R型式R32/BNR32エンジン型式RB26DETT仕様部品番号875121001商品名チタン タワーバー　メーカーホームページはこちらから！　 ▼メーカー公式HP▼◆適合・納期確認◆ご購入前に適合・納期の確認をお願い致します！確認はこちら→トラスト企画お問い合わせフォーム←から。※メーカー欠品の場合は数ケ月かかる場合がございます。予めご了承ください。業販のお問合せ・その他のお問い合わせもこちらからお受けしております。お気軽にご連絡ください！■発送詳細■送料表



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

NISMO, way cheaper than the style NISMO your looking for! 

OMORI Factory Bars are running 10+Gs when those do appear.









ニスモ nismo チタン タワーバー BNR32 54420-RS... - ヤフオク!


品名 nismo チタンタワーバー 品番 54420-RSR22 コード C ■適合車種 メーカー 日産 車種 スカイラインGT-R 型式 BNR32 注意事項 車種専用設計のため適合車種項目が全て一致しないと装着出来ません。 お客様の見落としや確認ミスによるキャンセル・返品はできません。 納期について ■ 新品正規品・メーカー取寄商品 当店出荷：ご注文完了から通常1～3日営業日に発送予定 お客様お届け：ご注文完了から通常2～6日以内にお届け予定 ※お届け先、ご注文の時間・タイミングによって納期が変わりま



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

its important to have the mid-logo look with the rising sun nismo label


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Have 2 of this 400r old logo bar. Will swap or buy a mid logo. I know how much they cost

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

bboy11021988 said:


> Have 2 of this 400r old logo bar. Will swap or buy a mid logo. I know how much they cost
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


How much do you want for 1x 400r old logo bar?


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Not 4 sale. I looking for strutbars like this.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## tokyolinkgk (Nov 5, 2021)

i am looking to fit in my GTR please send me the detail, pictures and price, email it to me [email protected] i am looking for the following specifically but if you have similar olden style nismo bars also ok


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

@ op pls be careful fm sellers with one post as they are scammers 99% of the time.


----------

